# Sgt. Bowe Bergdahl is free!!!



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

God blessed America today!! Best news in a long, long, long time Sgt. Bowe Bergdahl has been freed in Afghanistan!!! 

Oh you Lord and God bless him!!!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

And so are 5 terrorists.

No negotiating with terrorists?


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Soldiers in his unit have said many times he walked away from his post and sought out the Taliban. Hopefully the truth will finally come out.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh, you have to be kidding me. He didn't!! Yeah, I'm sure he did. :headknock:headknock:headknock I was so excited when I read the headline I didn't read the story. Sorta took the wind our of my sails with that bit of info.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

cubera said:


> And so are 5 terrorists.
> 
> No negotiating with terrorists?


Yep now they need to go light em up! Thanks god this man is home


----------



## Ranger327 (May 8, 2012)

This soldier cost American lives that were searching for him. Hope he can live with that. His family I feel for, him, not one bit. We should never leave any American to fall into the hands of the enemy. However, he should be court martialed for his actions and let due process take its course.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Ranger327 said:


> This soldier cost American lives that were searching for him. Hope he can live with that. His family I feel for, him, not one bit. We should never leave any American to fall into the hands of the enemy. However, he should be court martialed for his actions and let due process take its course.


If he is indeed a deserter then he should be treated as such.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Too bad they didn't keep him.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Father was on the news with the Prez. speaking Muslim language to his son via TV? Had the beard thing going on also? Also said son was not able to speak English well now? More to come on this maybe? The prisoners were released to Qatar?


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wont comment on my feelings toward Bergdahl, but glad a Soldier was not left behind. 

As far as the negotiating thing. We have been negotiating with the enemy for years and years. Its nothing new. However, it usually does not consist of us releasing 5 detainees. I am still on the fence about how I feel about it.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Ranger327 said:


> This soldier cost American lives that were searching for him. Hope he can live with that. His family I feel for, him, not one bit. We should never leave any American to fall into the hands of the enemy. However, he should be court martialed for his actions and let due process take its course.


Your name and avatar lend itself to the possibility you know what you're talking about?? CM is the correct action and the law if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Father was on the news with the Prez. speaking Muslim language to his son via TV? Had the beard thing going on also? Also said son was not able to speak English well now? More to come on this maybe? The prisoners were released to Qatar?


they better keep a close eye on ALL 6 people involved in this exchange is all I can say its a weird world we live in! just think a jet just falls outta the sky with 200 people on it with no trace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChaseB1991 (Nov 22, 2011)

He's a piece of trash who's going to be portrayed as a hero. Just like Jessica Lynch. People don't know what goes on behind the scenes, just the good things they want you to know.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Ted Gentry said:


>


Screw him.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Bullets are cheap, he needs one. Heck I'll even donate.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

So, we release 5 "high risk" Taliban terrorist for an idiot that went AWOL and got captured by the bad guys.

I'm thinking the ******* Muslims were probably Obama's cousins.

If Bush had pulled a stunt like this the liberal media would crucify him, they would be screaming for his head !


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I am waiting for information, but*

He was promoted to E5 Sgt in absentia while in captivity. Would that have happened if there was a cloud over the circumstances of his capture?

I don't like the trade either. But even the wimpy (not) Israelis do them.


----------



## Ranger327 (May 8, 2012)

Johnboat said:


> He was promoted to E5 Sgt in absentia while in captivity. Would that have happened if there was a cloud over the circumstances of his capture?
> 
> I don't like the trade either. But even the wimpy (not) Israelis do them.


Yes, because he has not been convicted(court martialed) yet. He is entitled to the same promotion process due to time in service/time in grade.


----------



## ChaseB1991 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ranger327 said:


> Yes, because he has not been convicted(court martialed) yet. He is entitled to the same promotion process due to time in service/time in grade.


Screw him he doesn't deserve E5. I'm pretty sure E5 isn't an auto promotable position. That ends at e4/specialist. He would've had to have gone to the board and such unless it was a field grade promotion. I know a few 9 year specialists that got kicked out because they never went to the board.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Auto promote to E6 in the Army these days unless it's denied by command.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/gop-lawmakers-prisoner-exchange-violated-law-210934403--politics.html

This f'in presdient needs to go. He is screwing up more and more everyday. Im sick of his chit!

That soldier needs to be Court Martialed. I remember when It happend and he put numerous other soldier lives in harm for his antics. I hope the truth comes to light. Too bad they didnt lop his head off. If he ends up in leavenworth he probably wont make it long. Plenty of crazies in there that wont like him.


----------



## ChaseB1991 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hmm I didn't know that. I though corporal and above was all earned and not given. With points and going to the board. I'm 10th MTN Infantry.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

E5-6 are rarely auto promoted. But it does happen. For the most part Board/points get it. When time in service/time in grade comes up the command has the call weather to auto promote or not.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Wrong move/bad decision on Obummer (nothing new there). My opinion is they brought him back to face the music. He walked out on his fellow soldiers & caused many of our troops their lives while they searched for him. Too many stories out there about him up & leaving (deserting).


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Sounds like it turned out just the way he planned it all along. He got 5 taliban leaders released from custody.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

From Washington Post article by Karen Tumulty...

The law requires the defense secretary to notify relevant congressional committees at least 30 days before making any transfers of prisoners, to explain the reason and to provide assurances that those released would not be in a position to reengage in activities that could threaten the United States or its interests.

A senior administration official, agreeing to speak on the condition of anonymity to explain the timing of the congressional notification, acknowledged that the law was not followed. When he signed the law last year, Obama issued a signing statement contending that the notification requirement was an unconstitutional infringement on his powers as commander in chief and that he therefore could override it.

Wonder what kind of assurances he gave. This looks like a designed big mess.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

tec said:


> Sounds like it turned out just the way he planned it all along. He got 5 taliban leaders released from custody.


May not be a bad thing...can't shoot them when they are in jail


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

This trade has further weakened our great country and also put a high(er) value on the heads of our fine men and women who fight for yours and mine freedom on a daily basis.

Horrible move by our government. 

JS

Fark Obama


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

The sentiment shown toward this case got me interested. I looked around for info and found an interesting article about Bergdahl and his unit while in country. This is seven pages long and take some time to digest, but it gives a much better insight into the situation than all other articles I looked through.

http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/americas-last-prisoner-of-war-20120607


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/01/us/bergdahl-deserter-or-hero/

At least six soldiers were killed in subsequent searches for Bergdahl, and many soldiers in his platoon said attacks seemed to increase against the United States in Paktika Province in the days and weeks following his disappearance.
...
Moreover, other operations were put on hold while the search for Bergdahl was made a top priority, according to officers who served in Afghanistan in that time. Manpower and assets -- such as scarce surveillance drones and helicopters -- were redirected to the hunt. The lack of assets is one reason the closure of a dangerous combat outpost, COP Keating, was delayed. Eight soldiers were killed at COP Keating before it was ultimately closed.
One soldier with the 509th Regiment, a sister unit of the 501st, told CNN that after Bergdahl disappeared, the U.S. Army essentially was told to lock down the entire province of Paktika. He described sitting in the middle of a field with his platoon, vulnerable, with capabilities and personnel mismanaged throughout the region. Different platoons ran out of water, food, and ammunition.
Two mortarmen -- Pvt. Aaron Fairbairn and Pfc. Justin Casillas -- were killed in a July 4, 2009, attack.
"It was unbelievable," the soldier said. "All because of the selfish act of one person. The amount of animosity (toward him) is nothing like you've ever seen before."
That Bergdahl was freed in an exchange for five detainees at Guantanamo Bay is a further source of consternation.
"I don't understand why we're trading prisoners at Gitmo for somebody who deserted during a time of war, which is an act of treason," Vierkant said.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.ibtimes.com/bowe-bergdahl-no-hero-fellow-soldiers-1592946#.U4xtPSvkdrY.facebook


----------



## ChaseB1991 (Nov 22, 2011)

As an Infantryman, this whole situation has increased job security. As well as put a price on our heads. Now we just wait for the next thing to pop off. Won't be long.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

This was all a big set up. Just wait.....


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Just watched an interview of his dad on tv. He is whacked out. Must have smoked ALOT of pot to achieve those views.........


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

I just heard the best way to sum all this up. "You gives us back the deserter and we will give you 5 starters, but you have to redshirt them!" Good Lord what has happened to our country?


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

SmartPower


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

This fraud by the Obama administration is nothing more than a diversion of the conversation away from the fiasco at the Veterans Administration. Six real soldiers lost their lives trying to find this deserter.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

What Uncle Doug said spot on sad day in the U.S.A


----------



## ChaseB1991 (Nov 22, 2011)

Uncle Doug said:


> This fraud by the Obama administration is nothing more than a diversion of the conversation away from the fiasco at the Veterans Administration. Six real soldiers lost their lives trying to find this deserter.


12 soldiers lost their lives looking for this deserting AWOL coward. He deserves firing squad.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

http://youngcons.com/this-email-tha...-before-he-went-missing-is-beyond-disturbing/


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

Kinda reminds me of the movie Wag The Dog


----------



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

spirit said:


> Oh, you have to be kidding me. He didn't!! Yeah, I'm sure he did. :headknock:headknock:headknock I was so excited when I read the headline I didn't read the story. Sorta took the wind our of my sails with that bit of info.


Same thing Obama did.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

tec said:


> Sounds like it turned out just the way he planned it all along. He got 5 taliban leaders released from custody.


There will be a youtube clip of them five playing badminton soon!


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Should've loaded all six up and dropped them from 15,000 feet so they had time to think about the rapidly approaching earth.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

The more I've read about this whole situation, the more disheartened I've become. It would appear we simply traded one extremist for five. There should be criminal responsibility over this but we all know that will never happen.

For years I've gotten stuff about "lets not forget America's only POW in Afghanistan" ... never knew the back story until he was released. And I made this thread.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Looking more like a trader.


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

apbubba said:


> Looking more like a trader.


Looking more like "Homeland" IRL. I don't know what to make of this.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

The whole thing is pretty whacked. The POW was whacked. Giving up 5 Taliban for a whack job is whacked.
Wag the dog is right. It doesnt add up. Maybe part of a bigger deal?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

So what are we going to trade for that Marine in prison down in Mexico?


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> So what are we going to trade for that Marine in prison down in Mexico?


Exactly!


----------



## Trueno (May 24, 2014)

Where's the DISGUSTED smilie? 

t 


(keep your powder dry)


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

Since the administration is on trading the number 5, maybe we an trade 5,000,000 illegals!


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

mapman said:


> Since the administration is on trading the number 5, maybe we an trade 5,000,000 illegals!


That is only 1/5 of the problem, but it's a start.


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*Just plain sick*

Veteran - A soldier that signed a check payable to the United States of America up to the sum of Death!!! 

There should be no negotiation as it sends the message to all terrorist, that we are weak. I could spit in his eye right about now, both of them.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is the story that was just released throughout the SOF community a few minutes ago... http://www.oafnation.com/guests-pieces/2014/6/2/oaf-exclusive-the-truth-about-bowe-bagdahl

now my question is, What do we do to deserters during wartime? death?


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

The scumbag is a deserter. Shoulda let 'em rot. Not worth the trade. Frickin ****y!


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> So what are we going to trade for that Marine in prison down in Mexico?


...a big eared purple lipped half white guy


----------



## Stolen Hubcaps (Dec 10, 2011)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> So what are we going to trade for that Marine in prison down in Mexico?


How about several million illegal aliens? :hairout:


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

As a veteran, that man makes me sick! I would spit on him if I saw him.


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Even worse, the dad speaks to America in their language from the podium of the Muslim in Charge


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

father was on npr early this morning, what a fruitcake, he sounds like the terrorist cell leader in Utah. Father was worried if he will be able to assimilate into our culture ad speak english again ? WTH? 

Yea, the son was a really shining star

abandoned his men and unit
walked off base and deserted
quite likely got 6 soldiers killed looking for him.
denounced America 

we gave up 5 terrorists for a deserter. 

He is an American , no less, will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

They should have traded Obama for him-both are problems.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

May 27th, the CIA station chief in Kabul is outed by a White House "mistake". Less than a week later we trade 5 Taliban key players for one deserter. 

Coincidence? I suspect some disagreement over the deserters "urgent health issues". More to this, maybe this time we can brag lawbreakers to justice.

Ok I feel better now!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*No Hero*

I expect he will face court martial and DOD.

I hope they chipped the five released - lead us right to mulla Omar and the Egyptian -

A seat in Langley, a little jink at 30K feet, soft squeeze a trigger and some righteous extreme prejudice -:hairout:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Seems Barry started his mouth without engaging his brain.....AGAIN!

That propaganda machine at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. must be hung up in Stupid. Every thing they cook up turns to ****. Even the MSM must be getting weary of being misled with the spin those button down minds are putting out.

Trading a deserter for five very dangerous men! Who's idea was that? Jay "out the door" Carney?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

TrueblueTexican said:


> I hope they chipped the five released - lead us right to mulla Omar and the Egyptian --


I was wondering about this. I bet they did. No more walls, but their where abouts will always be known. No place to hide. You act bad, you die.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Great, every American is in even more danger now. I thought we don't negotiate with terrorists, now every American abroad needs to watch out, you are ransom now. 
God help us!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Its a family traditiion*


----------



## Trueno (May 24, 2014)

TrueblueTexican said:


> I expect he will face court martial and DOD.
> 
> I hope they chipped the five released - lead us right to mulla Omar and the Egyptian -
> 
> A seat in Langley, a little jink at 30K feet, soft squeeze a trigger and some righteous extreme prejudice -:hairout:


I would like to subscribe to your newsletter :cheers:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

TrueblueTexican said:


>


Don't ever forget....Obama's middle name is "HUSSEIN"

He was raised as a Muslim, and obviously is a Muslim Terrorist sympathizer, if not a Muslim Terrorist himself. He's doing a great job of destroying America. Isn't that the objective of the Muslim Terrorist's ?????

:hairout:


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Jamaica Cove said:


> They should have traded Obama for him-both are problems.


They would have sent Barry O back to us. They have no need for a spineless spinaker like our pres. Besides, he seems to be helping their cause quite nicely just where he is.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

send em half way home and give free parachute lessons with a pack of rocks


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

And it gets even worse.....

"Sgt. Bowe Bergdahl could be entitled to about $300,000 in back pay and special compensation following his release as a Taliban prisoner, experts say."

http://www.military.com/daily-news/...etroactive-pay.html?comp=1198882887570&rank=1


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

here's a thought ,

give him a welcome home, a speedy trial as a deserter and a free ticket to Leavenworth .


I think we are being steered the wrong way by the liberal media,

the plan never was to get a deserter back , but the muzlim potus wanted to give 5 of his buddies get out of jail free cards w/o congressional oversight.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Mad Magazine's take...


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

^^ Now thats funny.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Get a rope

PECOS


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/obama-no-apology-bergdahl-prisoner-exchange-141537187--politics.html

no surprise here.. Wonder why he hasn't used the same logic to get that marine out of mexico?


----------



## Trueno (May 24, 2014)

marshhunter said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/obama-no-apology-bergdahl-prisoner-exchange-141537187--politics.html
> 
> no surprise here.. Wonder why he hasn't used the same logic to get that marine out of mexico?


You silly...White House hasn't seen it on TV yet so doesn't know it happened so DEAR LEADER cannot be troubled/blamed!

:biggrin:


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

*Not a Deserter*

If there is any truth to the notion that he left his unit after denouncing America along with his citizenship to collaborate with the enemy during a time of war then he is a Defector. He is much worse than a deserter. If he is found guilty of defection he should most certainly be put to death.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> the plan never was to get a deserter back , but the muzlim potus wanted to give 5 of his buddies get out of jail free cards w/o congressional oversight.


I think this is the beginning of his plan to close down Guantanamo Bay. He thought he would be praised for getting back a POW soldier and everything else would be overlooked. And he knew that if he followed the law, Congress would have never OK'd the swap. They didn't two years ago, why would they now? But he figured it wouldn't matter since he would be a "hero". I think he also thought this would be a good counter to the VA scandal to show that he does care about the troops. Boy was he wrong.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Trueno said:


> You silly...White House hasn't seen it on TV yet so doesn't know it happened so DEAR LEADER cannot be troubled/blamed!
> 
> :biggrin:


#Quicksomeonegetonistagramandalertthepresident!! (Quick someone get on instagram and alert the president)

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Deserter or not. There should have never been a negotiation with terrorist. Especially 5 for 1. Now you returned five American hating terrorist for one possible deserter. Where is the logic in that. They are probably all conspiring a terrorist plot as we speak to make this countries leadership look more ignorant/weak than it already does. How many Americans will those same traded guys kill?? I don't get it.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Deserter or not. There should have never been a negotiation with terrorist. Especially 5 for 1. Now you returned five American hating terrorist for one possible deserter. Where is the logic in that. They are probably all conspiring a terrorist plot as we speak to make this countries leadership look more ignorant/weak than it already does. How many Americans will those same traded guys kill??* I don't get it.*


I think I have it figured out Brother.

The President is a Muslim, and he is a Muslim sympathizer. And he hates America, and all it stands for. He will be doing his damnedest in the last part of his term to do as much damage as possible.

The media is behind him, as is Hollywood, and the droves of leeches that elected him. He knows he has free range to do what he wants and even if there are repercussions from the GOP it doesn't matter. At this point it would take till the end of his term to impeach him.

He ain't done yet...sit back and watch, he has many more radical stunts up his sleeve.

FARK OBAMA !!!!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

ChaseB1991 said:


> Screw him he doesn't deserve E5. I'm pretty sure E5 isn't an auto promotable position. That ends at e4/specialist. He would've had to have gone to the board and such unless it was a field grade promotion. I know a few 9 year specialists that got kicked out because they never went to the board.


E5 can have auto promotion. Two guys I was just deployed with got E5 automatically. They were in primary zone, and you get I believe it was 39 points. If promotion points drop to that, you get picked up. 15U dropped, and they got picked up. Never went to the board.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> I think I have it figured out Brother.
> 
> The President is a Muslim, and he is a Muslim sympathizer. And he hates America, and all it stands for. He will be doing his damnedest in the last part of his term to do as much damage as possible.
> 
> ...


Sad. If I were that soldier I would rather let them kill me than let 5 of those terrorist free to kill more Americans. I doubt if that soldier will ever be right in the head knowing what it has cost to save his butt.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*A deserter for sure*

If you have watched any of the fire station (Fort Apache) embedded coverage from within Afganistan or had a son there, like many of us have or had, its pretty obvious we are not winning over hearts and minds NOR will we as a Western Nation with modern ideals ever be welcome in a tribal , stone age area, that will not ever be a cohesive country.

We kill with prejudice, mujahadeen that we supported with weapons when the Soviets tried to take over, no foreign power back to Alexander the Great has EVER subdued the Pashtuns. Nor will American Military power - short of doing what the military is good at - turning the whole country into a rubble field - we certainly don't have the barbarity to win a war like this -

Sgt Berghdal did the wrong thing - but he also witnessed the FUTILITY of what we are doing there - and like many idealists, turned against his creed in the service of our country. I am sure he found out his mistake pretty quickly, he either had to profess conversion or die - and we do not know the whole story.
Under the Military Code ART. 104. *AIDING THE ENEMY*

Any person who--

(1) aids, or attempts to aid, the enemy with arms, ammunition, supplies, money, or other things; or

(2) *without proper authority, knowingly harbors or protects or gives intelligence to or communicates or corresponds with or holds any intercourse with the enemy, either directly or indirectly;*

shall suffer *death* or such other punishment as a court-martial or military commission may direct.

Berghdal if he is tried in a military court will be found guilty.

Under that ACT the Commander in Chief of this country is just as guilty as is the Berghdal and should receive the same sentencing - although I doubt either will get so much as a slap on the wrist.

Gentlemen we have finally gone so far downhill as a country we have allowed a King to sit in the seat of authority, ruling with impunity, who will without a doubt by his actions get many fine servicemen killed.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Yesterday Gen McCrystal, who used to be top commander of Spec Ops in Afghan, came out and said people should hold off their judgment on Bergdahl case. That was a surprise given his background, past command and most of all his displeasure with Obama administration which cost him his career.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

mas360 said:


> Yesterday Gen McCrystal, who used to be top commander of Spec Ops in Afghan, came out and said people should hold off their judgment on Bergdahl case. That was a surprise given his background, past command and most of all his displeasure with Obama administration which cost him his career.


If you are a General looking for promotion, why would you buck the potus on camera or in print, you smile and take it, or you get retired...........another perfect example........and one of so many.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Double agent?


----------

